# New Jordans on My 66 Convertible



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just got this new set of Cragars Eliminators on Sumitomo Tires.
235/45/17 Front
275/40/17 Rear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

They sure would look better with me driving that car. I'm not only a GTOForum member, but also a Pontiac model -my rugged good looks make any Pontiac look better. Christmas is just around the corner. How about signing over that title to me as a good-will Christmas stocking stuffer??????


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. Tremendous wish list.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice choice Chui, they look like a modern version of the Hurst wheel to me. They certainly dress up that 'ol Lemans!:thumbsup:


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks buddy. That is the only thing not original on the car besides front disc conversion


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

While I'm not a big wheel fan, those 17's on your ragtop look excellent. In fact, the whole car is stunning. Nice work.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. The real _ _ _ _ kicker is that not one person here will guess what I paid for this car.
Any wild guess? anyone?
All matching numbers, all original, perfect interior


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bet you paid more for yours than I paid for my '67 GTO ragtop.....


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe but I still dont see any number. By the way no competition here just figure share that with you guys.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I paid $1800.....over 30 years ago. Your car looks to be about a 15k car at least. Bet you paid a lot less than that!!


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

You know what. You win. 30 years ago I was 11 years old without a driver license driving my grandpas Datsun 510 in Puerto Rico. lol. Time flies huh?
I actually paid 5K for the car believe it or not. I am very proud of such decision.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You did well my friend. Factor in inflation and I think you got a better deal than Geetee. Well.....his _is _a GTO. ......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No doubt. Inflation adjusted, mine would be about 4k in 2014 dollars. But mine was not nearly as nice. Just an original, very tired '67 GTO. At 5k for chui's ride, he paid between 30 and 50% of it's actual value. A steal, for sure. Well done!!! As a side note, the absolute best deal on an early GTO was a '65 that a friend of mine picked up in 1994. It was a Mariner Turqoise/turqoise interior '65 hardtop with a speed and a 3.55 posi. All there, running, driving, all original except for a '67 400 under the hood. Car had faded paint, but was straight, rust free, and had its original black plates. A car of this caliber in '94 was normally about 4k. The owner wanted $700, and my buddy talked him down to $400. We drove it home. He kept it and drove it for the next ten years...a super tight and solid car. Unbelievable.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know we have departed from the actual topic on this thread however we all look at the past and what future will bring and it is nearly far from what yesterdays cars used to be. Every time I go to local shows, parades (puerto rican parade jersey city), events, etc., people tend to look at new cars such as lambos, ferraris, etc,. but the minute a classic car or muscle car shows up, the whole crowed rotates our way. amazing huh? With that said I am sure that most of us agree on one thing. Price paid does not overcome joy and pride while on the road and people roll down windows screaming: what year is that! Are you gonna paint it? very nice dude! etc, etc, etc. Funny :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Exactly. You get it. These cars need to be out there, on the road, being driven and used as _cars_. 100 times better seeing an old car rolling down the road than in some museum. And, the joy of it never gets old. Believe me on that one!


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally back tires arrived. They look quite big. I am not sure about this but I hope it works. 275/40/17. Any thoughts?


----------



## JustinEntropyRad (Jan 12, 2015)

*Whew*

For a second there, I thought we were going to actually see 23" wheels on that thing...very happy that is not the case :thumbsup:


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very Funny Justin. Hahaha. And I was just starting to like you.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally got all wheels installed. After doing some proper research and reading some comments here I decided to go with the following:
235/45/17 front
245/50/17 rear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Not a fan....











Just kidding! You nailed it, very classy sir! :cheers


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a fan of big diameter wheels and tires on these cars, either, but it came out very nice. It still looks 'period', but a bit updated. Not over the top full boogie Ghetto, like the 18" and up wheels. Very nice looking car. What's with the euro spec yellow high beams?


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

What backspacing did you use to get that fit? I had the problem of a 235 wide rubbing the fenderwell on the rear of my 66 Tempest and you have a 275...........tell me ...what's the secret? I promise NOT TO TELL.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

First of all they are not euro spec yellow high beams. Many hot rods do it. I did it because of this car.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jaXdVeTpgg
Second forget about 275 in the back. The biggest wide tire you can fit on 17x7 is 245. I did 245/50/17 in the back with 4.25 backspacing. I had to return the 275 since it was about 3-4 inches wider. ohhhh well
But thanks for the complements. Also I thought the yellow headlights completed the burgundy color. maybe?:thumbsup:


----------

